# Suitable substrate



## Jolio (Sep 4, 2009)

So i've searced the search engine and cant find the answer so thought i'd post a post and see what people thought/use/recommend/have experience with.

i've read all the caresheets from the main man too.

Here in england the tegus isn't really a run of the mill lizard to have living with you, Jolio is amazing, and i especially love i'm providing him now with a more suitable setup after his previous two owners didnt have that all that good.

i've had a few posts up already and have had some good responses, so here's hoping you dont fail this time, lol.

Substrate (bark chiipings) in the UK is expensive from pet stores, the stuff they sell in hardware stores is always untreated barks used for kids playing areas and the garden to keep weeds at bay. I use it around my garden as more of a feature, it always has a mould within and would never want to risk putting it in with Jolio. 

The large bags we can buy from the pet stores will cover my 6x3x3 ft tank floor about 2-3 inches, and allows for a burrow in one corner under his raised basking platform. These bags cost approx Ã?â??Ã?Â£20/$50 (in conversions) a go!!! So not cheap stuff.

We dont seem to be able to get hold of leaves either.

My question is this, can i use a sterilized top soil as a substrate with the orchid bark on top/mixed in? 

I know this is used with other large monitors - boscs, laces, argus.

I Know it can hold a burrow especially if mixed with some sand too, and would hold humidity and a good spraying too.

Just wanna give him an even better setup so he can live a more camparable life to that out of captivity.

thanks


----------



## AWD247 (Sep 4, 2009)

Ive used a substrate mixture like that for my large black throat monitor a few years back, here's the thing, it holds humidity fine, its great for burrowing and perfect if you want something as close to the outdoors as possible, but that 1 major drawback I always encountered was it getting small bugs, they were like gnats/fruit fly type bugs,, not sure what they were but no matter what I did I always had a problem with those bugs so I stopped using it.

If you decide to go that route you might want to keep a close eye on the substrate to see if you come across the same problem.


----------



## Jolio (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks for getting back to me.

So did you find this substrate problematic or just a pain/chore.

How did the flies effect your B/T? 

Is there something else that i could consider then? How about straws and hays that people use for rabbits etc? Are these sterile and safe?


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 8, 2009)

Hay molds easily.


----------



## Jolio (Sep 8, 2009)

That's what i guessed, but thought it be worth asking and find peoples experiences. 

thanks


----------



## wyattroa (Sep 8, 2009)

I am having the same issue with the small bugs..they look like a nat. Im not realy sure what to do.. i might take out the cypress mulch and bake it for a while and clean the tank... anyone know at what temp to bake it at?
robert


----------



## AWD247 (Sep 8, 2009)

It was basically a pain when I used it, idk if it would harm the tegu, I'm not sure where they come from or why, cause I clean my enclosure religously, so now I use less of a blend and more cypress and it's just fine


----------



## cabral (Sep 8, 2009)

im actually using sterilized top soil, due to the soil problems... expensive pet shops products....
it working really fine, im also using it for my snakes. im not even mixing it with orchid bark.....


----------



## Jolio (Sep 9, 2009)

The sterilized top soil is what most people reccomend over here (for their monitors, and thats definately what i'd use if i decide that a varanus is viable) as its pretty cheap for a 35 ltr bag. Thats the avenue is was persuing, and i'll top it off with the orchid bark to give it a nice finish and easy for him to walk around on and clamber up on his beloved raised basking platform. 

Nice one for everyone sharing, its experience, preference, and recommendations that help and allow these stunning animals to inhabit a captive life.


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Sep 9, 2009)

> The sterilized top soil is what most people reccomend


topsoil and orcid bard should be fine, ive used soil,cypress mix and leaves from the yard. you will have problems with bugs though.you can bake it at 300 degrees for 45 minutes. baking soil and mulch smells up the house but its temporary.


----------

